# Infant Hammock



## offline2004 (Mar 15, 2005)

My wife is due in 2 weeks with our secong child. This will be the first time that we will be sailing with a newborn. I have read several articles that discuss Hammocks for newborns. 

I have found a few Hammocks online. We reall seem to like the looks of the bambi hammock at:

http://www.mypashmina.co.uk/my_hammock/for_little_ones.htm

But woudl also like some feedback regarding a traditional sling hammock

We have a 33ft cruiser. I would like to know recommendations around hammocks. Also, we have a fiberglass cruiser and I am apprehensive about how to put mounting brackets capable supporting the hammock while under way.

Thanks!

Matt & Amy 
Off Line
1995 Hunter 336
Herring Bay, Chesapeake Bay
Herrington Harbour South


----------



## CD30Peregrine (May 12, 2006)

*Tried a car seat?*

When our daugher was a baby I found it easy to install eye bolts under the setee that would take a ratchet strap (tie down) in place of a seatbelt. I put them back in the corner where you wouldn't sit on them and they can be removed when no longer needed. I made a similar arrangment on a peice of plywood that was cut to fit the cockpit.

Good luck


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd say the car seat might be a better way to go...


----------



## Sasha_V (Feb 28, 2004)

We used a hammock crib that I made myself, hung from the grab handle nearest the middle of the cabin (it is only a 26foot boat). The hammock used four dowels and was made of heavy grade calico. We ran two bungee cords from a loop sewn to the underside of the hammock to securing points so that the crib would not swing too much or be able to reach anything it could bash into down below. Miles has slept like...well...a baby everytime we have used it.


Sasha


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, it is very important to limit the swing of a hammock, whether for a baby or an adult.


----------

